

The Tor Project plans a Firefox fork - fvbock
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/The-Tor-Project-plans-a-Firefox-fork-1237745.html

======
cmaggard
Original discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2511808>

